# Rainbow Rasbora eggs?



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Tonight I found what looks to be a clutch of eggs on the back wall of my 20L aquarium. It contains 10 neon tetras, a pair of fiddler crabs, 1 oto and 2 Rainbow rasboras. I believe the eggs might be from the rasboras as they are constantly near them. Has anybody had their Rainbow rasboras breed before? Are these actually eggs from the rasboras? I am not sure if I could get a good enough picture of them since they are in the back of the tank. I can't find much online about them.

Thanks.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

Any snails in your tank?


----------



## rhodophyta (Jan 23, 2006)

Your fish are egg scatterers, not cichlids, so it's likely some snails are the proud parents. There is usually a clear barrier or goo protecting the eggs or fish would eat them.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

what's a rainbow rasbora? you know the species name? 

but yea, none of those fish would lay on glass, except the oto, but with only one, it's unlikely.


----------



## rhodophyta (Jan 23, 2006)

Try looking up Rasbora einthovenii. Does that look like your fish? This species has gone through a number of common names. Corydoras catfish will lay eggs on the glass and other hard surfaces. Usually they are in groups of four all over the tank. Plecos and loricarids lay their eggs in caves or on tubes but show strong parental care.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Try looking up Rasbora einthovenii. Does that look like your fish? 

Yep, that is what I have. They are also called Brilliant Rasbora.

I have a feeling they may be snail eggs though. I think I have seen a snail (not sure but it may be what is called a pond snail :fear that hitched a ride on plants recently. How long does it take for snail eggs to hatch? I may have to get rid of the snail and the eggs and see if it happens again. :spy:


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I don't bother trying to get rid of snails. Useless if you ask me. But many people on this site work really hard to keep their tanks clear of them. Good luck.


----------



## rhodophyta (Jan 23, 2006)

Small pond snails can transmit some fish diseases I have heard. Especially if they were on plants grown outdoors where there are more hosts for diseases.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

When I came home tonight, that clutch of eggs were gone (I think the fish ate them), but I noticed another clutch on the front glass. I am very susciptious of them being pond snail eggs now. I removed the new clutch and will remove the snail when I see it again. I have removed 4 of them from the 29 gallon tank tonight as well. I have MTS in that tank but that doesn't bother me.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

rhodophyta said:


> Small pond snails can transmit some fish diseases I have heard. Especially if they were on plants grown outdoors where there are more hosts for diseases.


True, but not likely at all in an aquarium. They can act as an intermediate host for parasites but to be scared of that is really just paranoia. You'd have to get some snails from really poor wild conditions to have this type of issue. I don't think scaring newbies with unlikely possibilities is a fair way to represent aquaria or the inhabitants. Sorry to be blunt. Plus I think the other host the parasite needs is a bird......










:exclaim:


----------



## rhodophyta (Jan 23, 2006)

Six said:


> True, but not likely at all in an aquarium. They can act as an intermediate host for parasites but to be scared of that is really just paranoia. You'd have to get some snails from really poor wild conditions to have this type of issue. I don't think scaring newbies with unlikely possibilities is a fair way to represent aquaria or the inhabitants. Sorry to be blunt. Plus I think the other host the parasite needs is a bird......
> :exclaim:


I only mentioned fish diseases, not human ones, which do often have complicated life cycles. And I sure did not post vivid illustrations of snails infesting people with horrible parasites. I am not sure why someone would bring up the human disease issue in this topic. There are plenty enough reasons to want to control the population of pond snails in an aquarium.


----------



## violetgs (Aug 11, 2009)

This is an interesting discussion. thank you for sharing :cheer2:

demande simulation pret personnel en ligne - Pret personnel en ligne et de comparer les meilleurs taux afin de... La demande de prêt personnelen lignedemande simulation pret personnel en ligne


----------

